# Igloo Color - Painting?



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Okay, so i just got Hamish's new "pigloo" and it's the boring teal color that doesn't really go with any of his things (i really wish we could choose the color!) 

I was wondering if there was any safe way to paint it so it matches everything better? When i had the critter nation for my rats, i was able to paint the metal pan i special ordered with something called Rustoleum to not only make it pee-proof but to make it look more appealing. 

I was wondering if something like that would be safe to paint the OUTSIDE of the pigloo, or if it would even work on plastic? If i remember correctly the stuff i used was kid safe or something of that nature, so it wouldn't hurt the rats to chew on.

If not, does anyone make fleece sleeves (or know how to make them) for it? I would really like for it to be a navy blue or even ocean blue or something other than teal, lol.

Obviously it won't kill me to keep it teal, but i was just wondering.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

TrendyK9 said:


> If not, does anyone make fleece sleeves (or know how to make them) for it? I would really like for it to be a navy blue or even ocean blue or something other than teal, lol.


Nikki is a administrator on this forum and she makes fleece igloo covers. It's would probably be better to have a cover instead of painting it. Plus it will help the igloo stay warm and cozy.

Here's a link to her page if your interested.
http://www.quillsnthings.webs.com/


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, this is the igloo i mean:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Plus the igloo cover would help with the hiding part--they don't seem to like the plastic igloos that you can see thru.

I agree, the cover is better than risking their health by painting. What is not toxic in a small amount for us, may be toxic for them since they are so small and prone to cancer to begin with. 

Plus any fumes would bother them, since they are so scent focused.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ah, the igloo i'm talking about is the lixit guinea pig one... not one of the ones that look like a castle! I'll look into making some covers for it.....


----------

